# Lakers Media Day!



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's today. Anything that you find (pictures, articles, quotes, etc.) post them in here! Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

http://thelakersnation.com/blog/2008/09/29/lakers-media-day-2008-live-blog/

They have a live blog going on there. Check it out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I see someone is pretending to be in the chat...

Damn you, whoever you are! I know it's someone from here!

*******!

:laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

From the live blog, I saw it with my own eyes.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA "Hows Sasha looking?"


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I see now that BH did this; he only made it obvious in that picture since it says "Basel57" under name. And BH, if you're going to post something like that, at least resize it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

BH rules


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

LOLOLOLOLOL.... 


Poor Basel! Not really.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes, I do. Look at your picture. Under "Your Name" it says Basel57; why would you type that there? :laugh:

It's all good, BH.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Who to believe?

That question kind of sounds like something I would ask.....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Yes, I do. Look at your picture. Under "Your Name" it says Basel57; why would you type that there? :laugh:
> 
> It's all good, BH.


That was already there under the name when I clicked on the page. Pure coincidence.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Small Recap from Michael Eaves:



> First, this was one of the more civil and drama-free Laker Media Days I can remember for quite sometime. In the past, there was always seemed to be some underlying tension in the room, whether it was Shaq vs. Kobe, Phil vs. the Lakers or Kobe vs. the state of Colorado. But that was definitely not the case today. And to be honest, it was quite refreshing.
> 
> I spoke to Kobe for a few minutes. We were just shooting the breeze, as my dad used to say. He asked about my summer. I congratulated him on his gold medal and asked him about the trip to Beijing. He echoed the sentiments that I have heard from so many people who attend this summer's Olympic Games: it was unbelievable. Kobe has obviously been to the city several times before, and because of that he was able to attend more of the other Olympic events since most of his spare time wasn't spent touring the city. I believe the experience really gave him a greater understand of the entire Olympic experience.
> 
> ...


http://michaeleaves.blogspot.com/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Kobe On PMS Today*



> While the Lakers prepare for daily double practices beginning tomorrrow (!!!), they are congregating at the practice facility in El Segundo right now for the annual Lakers Media Day.
> 
> The mood at Media Day is always light and fun. Smiles are abundant as teammates reunite. There is a freshness in the Q&A sessions between media and individual players. And players all know they're back to do what they love doing, which usually makes for great interaction between the athletes and the journalists.
> 
> ...


https://www.kb24.com/news/article/722.html

Listen to the live stream here: http://www.570klac.com/main.html


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Kobe On PMS Today*

Worst Title Ever...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

First real mention of Mihm I've heard in a while.

If he could come back this season at half of what he was before the infamous ankle injury, he'd make a solid back up.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, Mihm's supposedly a 100% for the first time in 2 (I think it's been 2 years now) years since the injuries. Phil said his shooting touch is still off, but he is an exceptional shooter for a bigman so he should get that straightened out during training camp and preseason. Honestly, we've probably all forgotten that Chris (when healthy) was a solid (dare I say above average?) center in this league, who could start on quite a lot of teams. Having that kind of a commodity, even if as a 3rd string center is suurely another thing to look forward to. Now if only he could stay healthy, get his confidence and his game back and I think our frontline suddenly wouldn't look that "thin" anymore (Bynum, Gasol, Mihm, Odom, Powell, Mbenga, possibly even Giles who perhaps stands a chance to crack the 15-man rotation over Carl&co).

Man, oh, man, this season cannot start any sooner.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

More pics:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum's going to **** some people up!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*AM570 Interview: Luke Walton*

http://www.am570radio.com/cc-common/mediaplayer/playerccas.html?mps=am570.php&mid=http://a1135.g.akamai.net/f/1135/18227/1h/cchannel.download.akamai.com/18227/podcast/LOSANGELES-CA/KLAC-AM/080929%20Luke%20Walton.mp3?CPROG=PCAST&CPROG=RICHMEDIA&MARKET=LOSANGELES-CA&NG_FORMAT=sports&NG_ID=klac1150am&OR_NEWSFORMAT=Sports&OWNER=&SERVER_NAME=www.am570radio.com&SITE_ID=727&STATION_ID=KLAC-AM&TRACK=


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*AM570 Interview: Jordan Farmar*

http://www.am570radio.com/cc-common/mediaplayer/playerccas.html?mps=am570.php&mid=http://a1135.g.akamai.net/f/1135/18227/1h/cchannel.download.akamai.com/18227/podcast/LOSANGELES-CA/KLAC-AM/080929%20Jordan%20Farmar.mp3?CPROG=PCAST&CPROG=RICHMEDIA&MARKET=LOSANGELES-CA&NG_FORMAT=sports&NG_ID=klac1150am&OR_NEWSFORMAT=Sports&OWNER=&SERVER_NAME=www.am570radio.com&SITE_ID=727&STATION_ID=KLAC-AM&TRACK=


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

check out Drew's guns. Can't wait to see him play this year. Did he grow?? He looks like a legit 7-1 standing next to Kobe and Pau.

Reports also suggest that Luke and Sasha's physiques are better than ever as well.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bynum's arms are ****ing huge!!! He is gonna be snapping players forearms like twigs on the rim if they dont get the **** out of the way!

HE IS ****ING *HUGE*!!!​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kobe On PMS Today*

Interview will air in about 10 minutes; I heard that it was a great interview.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kobe On PMS Today*

Phil Jackson will join the guys for an interview as well, at 5:30 p.m.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> EL SEGUNDO - It's been a few years since the Lakers opened a season without any dark clouds hanging over them, but compared to last season's tense affair, where the entire NBA world was glued to feed out of El Segundo like a daytime soap opera, this year's edition of "meet the media" was decidedly less chaotic.
> 
> "It's definitely more calm," Lakers point guard Derek Fisher said. "We're more focused on our promise and our potential as opposed to our demise. But both sides of that coin can be dangerous. Coming into this season, all the talk is about expectations, getting back to having an opportunity to win a championship, and actually winning it."
> 
> ...


http://www.presstelegram.com/sports/ci_10592710


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I am so ready... oh my god!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Coby Karl Media Day Talk*



> Heading into training camp, the Lakers have fourteen players under a guaranteed contract or universally expected to start the season under a partially guaranteed deal. The NBA allows a maximum of fifteen players per roster. I was a rather shoddy math student in high school, but even I can figure out that means one spot and one spot only remains for the taking (assuming the Lakers don't open with fourteen fellas, as Mitch Kupchak has indicated could be possible). Obviously, things can change as we see more preseason action, but for now, the "inside track" money would likely be on second year player Coby Karl. But don't tell him that. Even while acknowledging how last season's team opened with a stuffed roster and had only thirteen by mid-season, he's treating the situation as one slot doesn't fit all. "My mindset is that I have to make sure that I'm on the team and show them that I belong here." How to make that notion crystal clear? Do everything "a championship caliber team does," from playing D to rebounding to mirroring the team-wide professionalism Karl watched and learned from as a rook mostly on the bench.
> 
> I got a few minutes with Karl, who also included some good stuff about Derek Fisher's fourth quarter defense, which he considers top drawer. Here's what he had to say.


http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/2008/09/coby-karl-media.html

Listen here: http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/files/coby_karl_media_day_9.29.08.mp3


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Get this season started right now...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another report from Media Day, this time from Chris Manning:



> Media day was quite an experience. It is an event I always looked at as some sacred ground for the top media members. This year, however, I was fortunate to go as a representative of TheLakersNation.com with KLAC AM570. So above all else, thank you KLAC for allowing TheLakersNation.com to join you!
> 
> For the first time, I was going to experience media day first hand and I’m happy to write this up for everyone else exclusively here at TheLakersNation.com
> 
> ...


http://thelakersnation.com/blog/2008/09/29/tln-report-media-day/


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I thought Andrew looked taller. Hell, he's only 20 years old. not exactly suprising...and he's bigger, AND he's in better condition. The league is in trouble.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Josh Powell Media Day Talk*



> After Ronny Turiaf signed an offer sheet from the Golden State Warriors that went unmatched, his role of "backup big man/energy provider" needed replacement. Cue Josh Powell, a young journeyman now playing for his fifth team in as many seasons. In 2007-2008 with the Clippers, the power foward grabbed a fairly impressive tally of boards in just under 20 minutes, perhaps a sign that he can provide a spark similar to Ronny's. The M.O. certainly seems appears in line with what Powell feels he brings to the table. "Just excitement. That good energy. Good team guy. A guy to pick everyone up and keep everyone going."
> 
> Powell also confirmed my hope that he's put on weight from last season, which could make a legit option as a backup center (or, if nothing else, a more suitable option, since Powell noted that gig is already listed on his resume). In any event, Powell is happy about his new situation and came up blank when I asked if he could ever recall being on a team with more of a realistic title chance. "Not that I can think of," smiled Powell. "When I was with Dallas (in 2006), we obviously had a chance to win it that year, but we fell a little short. Hopefully, this time around, we'll hopefully be able to win it all." Here's what he had to say.


http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/2008/09/josh-powell.html

Listen here: http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/files/josh_powell_media_day_9.28.08.mp3


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Bynum, Kobe, Gasol Interviews On Media Day (Videos)*

Bynum: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YU8Nj20NDg


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Kobe Interview On Media Day (Video)*

Kobe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KJSw_pJoGs


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Gasol Interview On Media Day (Video)*

Gasol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH-7r30YwUI


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

More pictures here: http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/08mediaday_gallery.html


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Christ!! Bynum arms look like cannons!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Holy ****..... Bynum looks ****ing pumped up right now!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And to think I felt bad coming here, posting a photo of Bynum's and slobbering over his physique in a non-homosexual kind of way... you guys have already done that for me! 

But I think I can still give it a go.



















Jesus ****ing Christ check out the arms and shoulders on Bynumite!!! He is ****ing huge! Looks like the baby has finally grown up. Heck, even his face looks like it's been hitting the gym.

Kobe is also in superb shape as always. Ariza, Crawford too. Odom looks like he's lost weight. Pau and Sasha look virtually the same, although I've read some comments that Sasha is a lot more "fuller" than previous years. Walton has also supposedly been hitting the weights.

MAN, HOW THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO LIVE ANOTHER FULL MONTH WITHOUT LAKER BASKETBALL AFTER SEEING ALL THESE PHOTOS?! (yes, I felt like some caps were needed)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Derek Fisher Media Day Talk*



> Whether it comes in the middle of the Finals or on Media Day, there's never a bad time to hear from Derek Fisher. As with everyone else on the team, the loss to Boston (and particularly the final game) put a sour finish on what was otherwise a positive year. It's important, Fish says, to take the good and the bad into the '08-'09 campaign and use last year as a jumping off point.
> 
> Defense, a common refrain from coaches and players alike, was (not surprisingly) on Fish's radar.
> 
> "Personally, I take some of what happens each season, good and bad, into the following (year). I think there's a lot to learn from lessons of the past- good lessons and bad lessons- and you carry those things with you. Hopefully you grown and mature in a way that will allow you not to repeat some of the mistakes you made the season before. For us, our focus is defensively being the best team we're capable of being. It's one thing to talk about being good on defense and then not having the talent and physical abilities to be good on defense. It's another thing to talk about being good on defense, and you have all the pieces necessary to be the best team in the league defensively. That's one of our main and primary focuses to start camp."


http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/2008/09/derek-fisher-me.html

Listen here: http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/files/derek_fisher_media_day.mp3


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Sasha Vujacic Media Day Talk*



> The hair remains long and flowing. The confidence, both in himself and his team, could also be described in similar fashion. But that doesn't mean Sasha Vujacic has put last year's Finals loss permanently in the rear view mirror. Quite the opposite, in fact. I personally didn't hear another Laker mention a bitter taste lingering than The Face, who admitted his mouth will remain an unappetizing flavor until the Lakers walk away with next season's title. The word "terrible" often popped up and while most people blamed this year's mellow Media Day scene on Kobe's happiness and optimism heading into the season, Vujacic felt it could be the team's current "bridesmaid" status. "That's why it's so quiet. We don't have anything to celebrate (yet)."
> 
> But I don't want to paint Slovenia's Favorite Son as all doom and gloom. The Machine was happy with his offseason work, which stressed both defensive improvement and adding muscle without losing quickness (for what it's worth, he did look slightly thicker). And he definitely liked the idea of entering the season as a favorite. "The whole mindset, the whole thing about the Lakers is that last year, we were sort of running after the championship. Now we are contenders. That's the good thing about it going into the season. No surprises. Just being where we want to be." Sasha also had some nice words about his buddy and former next door neighbor (in the locker room, not real life) Ronny Turiaf, who took his spirited act up North. "Not having him with us or on the sidelines dancing. We're gonna miss him. It's hard to replace that, because he was Mr. Energy."


http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/2008/09/sasha-vujacic-.html

Listen here: http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/files/sasha_vujacic_media_day_9.28.08.mp3


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke Walton quotes: 



> "It's about two weeks before I'll be able to do full practices."
> 
> *On missing camp: *"It sucks to miss it, because there's so much you get done in training camp, as far as getting back into NBA shape, playing with the guys, building that bond again. That's what I'm going to miss the most. As far as the offense, I've been here for enough years that I know that pretty well, so I don't think I'm going to miss out on that part. But just being out there, going through the rotations, (missing) all that stuff is going to be tough."
> 
> ...


http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/2008/09/missing-pieces.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Trevor Ariza Media Day Talk*

Trevor Ariza Interview: http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/files/trevor_ariza_media_day.mp3


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Andrew Bynum Media Day Talk*

Andrew Bynum Interview: http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/files/andrew_bynum_media_day.mp3


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for making this easy to find all our Lakers media day stuff Basel!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe Bryant Quotes:



> *On improvements the team made over the summer:*
> "It was just about getting stronger over the summer, not necessarily about getting tougher. You can't get through the San Antonios and the Utahs without being tough. Boston was a stronger team. What we want to shore up is becoming a better defensive team. Boston was better....We're in much better position now than we were. We're the favorites for a reason. We got all the tools here, now it's on us to do the work."
> 
> *On the psychological dangers of entering the season as favorites to return to the Finals:*
> ...


https://www.kb24.com/news/article/723.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Thanks for making this easy to find all our Lakers new Basel!


:cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I merged any interview threads, etc. with this thread - don't know why I was creating a new topic for each new thing as it was cluttering the board up. So if you saw something disappear from the front page of the Lakers forum, it's in here. Lots of good stuff in here, people. Take a look.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

eh we still got Luke.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Luke Walton said:


> On time spent on D: "Last year, we spent the most time on defense since I've been here. This year, I'm assuming from what the coaches are saying that we're even going to spend more time on that. I'm excited. I love playing for a good defensive team. At Arizona, we used to start every practice with a good half an hour of it. It was boring, but when the game comes, you know where your guys are going to be. It makes a difference, and I'm excited about it."


Hmm... wouldn't this qualify as an oxymoron? I mean, he loves playing for a good defensive team and yet he's a horrible defender? 

But seriously, all this defense talk has got me excited. They had better not be giving up 70 halftime points to the Suckramento Queens and looking like a layup practice every game, god damn it!


----------

